# Indexing on Kindle Touch



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

When my Kindle Touch arrived, I dragged all of my non-Amazon books from my K3 onto the Touch, and waited for the indexing process to begin. It got through about 10% of them, and it has been stuck at the same number of unindexed books for the past 3 days. On the older models, it was possible to search for all of the unindexed items by typing some gibberish letters in the search box, and then click the books to manually index them. On the Touch, when I do the same (by tapping the books that come up as unindexed), it opens them for reading. 

Does anyone know how to "force" index something on the Kindle Touch? I don't think it is a problem with a corrupt file, since they were all dragged from the old Kindle, where they were all indexed.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You can't force indexing. It seems to be best to not put a lot of books on your Kindle at any one time, may 30-40* and then wait for them to finish indexing before putting more books on.

Mike

* a number that seems right to me.


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

jmiked said:


> You can't force indexing. It seems to be best to not put a lot of books on your Kindle at any one time, may 30-40* and then wait for them to finish indexing before putting more books on.
> 
> Mike
> 
> * a number that seems right to me.


It was possible to do so on the older models; are you saying you can't do it in general, or just on the Touch?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't recall it ever being possible to force indexing on any Kindle or Kindle app. How was it supposed to be done?

Mike


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I don't recall it ever being possible to force indexing on any Kindle or Kindle app. How was it supposed to be done?
> 
> Mike


I've forced indexing on my K2 many times. when I think it's having a problem, I do a search for "greige" it takes a while, then comes up and said I have say 20 non-indexed books. I click on that link, and then start with the shortest book according to the little dots underneath, and just click 2 or 3 at a time, wait for them to index, click the next 2 or 3, until they are all done.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I always thought the way to do it was to search for non-indexed books and then when the list came up look for the one it was stuck on - usually the one that was greyed out - and remove that one to let the other finish indexing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^I've done what Lin suggests. . .it's not so much that it forces indexing as it lets you figure out what is stuck so you can remove that book so it can continue.

It seems to me it should work the same way on the touch, but I don't have one so can't experiment.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm having the same issue with my Touch. Books waiting to be indexed and NONE of them are greyed out so I don't know how to start them indexing. If I open a book once in a while it will show one less book to index, but not that one. But it doesn't keep going. I've plugged it in, even though it shows plenty of charge. Hoping that will help it along maybe.


----------



## Evelynne (Feb 5, 2010)

I've noticed that my Kindle Touch is taking AGES to index all my books.  I loaded 300 to it last night and 24 hours later it still has 69 to index.  It does appear to be working through them slowly.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My battery showed about 75% full but I plugged it in anyways and things seemed to index faster after I did that. Maybe it was just a coincidence, but I'm happy it worked!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I just deleted the books that weren't indexing and reloaded them.  Worked fine.  Although, none of my non-Amazon books were problems.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------

